# what filter should i get?? HOB or Internal



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

looking at new filters for my 20g blue ram tank. just looking for some input on which filter work best dont break, and are QUIET!!! the tank is in my bedroom.

heres what i have found so far.... Aquaclear 150 or bigger,,, tetra-tec 150,,,, tetra whisper 20,,,,,tetra whisper 20I.(internal filter)

Now i was considering the last one b/c its an internal filter, and the description on big als says its REALLY quiet. i am just curious if anyone uses these types of filters and how well they work etc!?!?

Thanks again for the help. the tank is slowly coming together!!!


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I am glad it is slowly coming together and you arent making quick silly decisions.

I dont really know about those filters but I have a Fluval 2plus and 3plus on my 2 tanks. They are internal filters and are almost silent. I cant actually hear them with the window open and thats just the wind outside they are so quiet its great.
They also have 2 filter pads so you only have to clean/replace one at a time and therefore dont risk starting your cycle again.
There is also an extra space inbetween the pads where you can put another pad or something (I currently have some JBL BioNitratEx in the 3plus which is keeping my nitrates down aswell, Im not sure how well the 2plus is coping with the BioNitratEx as it is a smaller filter), but that gives you flexibilty.

I reccomend this filter, but to be honest, it is the only type Ive had (apart from a silly airpump and drippy thing which was built into my first tank and was pretty rubbish). This does the job for me and I need it quiet as they are in my bedroom aswell. So out of those i would probably pick the internal but that is the only type I have had.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I have the whisper 10i....it's not really quiet but it's hard to hear esp since my air pump is much louder than it.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I use Aquaclear 200's on my 20 gallon growouts, very quiet and good flow even with two sponge inserts. I know a guy running those internal box filters and nothing else in his fishroom. All run on a central air pump system. Just depends on what you prefer.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Are you planning on having fry in your ram tank? If so I'd go with a sponge filter so they don't get sucked up in the filter.

Aside from that, if you have an air pump on the tank, almost every type of filter is quieter than that.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*filters*

It's been said, and I agree, that what filter you get, depends on what you want it to do specifically.
In my 10 gallon community tank, I had a Whisper 10i and it was practically silent. Then I got an AquaClear HOB for my 15 gallon tank, because I decided I liked the fact you could put more "media" into it (carbon, sponge, and some other new white stuff they promoted).
The Whisper was easy to clean, but I haven't had to do any maintenence on my AquaClear yet. I'm sure it won't be so bad... then again, I'm the kind of person that LIKES having challenging work to do


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I 2nd the Aquaclear HOB filters, u can't go wrong u can even go with a acmini i believe on the 20g.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

If you go internal the Fluval is a great choice, my opinion from research only. The only submersible filter I've had (don't know the brand name right of hand) was a duetto? 25gph or something like that.

As far as HOB's go, I've owned Whispers, Supremes (skilter and aquamaster), and Marinelands. I've heard conflicting info about AquaClears being noisy, but previous posters in this thread say otherwise. I don't know from experience, but out of the three I owned the Supremes Aquamaster was the quitest, second would be Whisper, and third is Marinelands/Penguin Bio Wheel 300, but that was because of the trickle from the wheels. I wouldn't recommend the BioWheel for your bedroom, although it's the one I would recommend for FW out of the three, it would probably make you piss the bed with the trickle of water in the background.

C


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have an internal Whisper, I hate it, its worthless it doesnt filter worth crap. It is quiet as long as the whole thing is submergered. Personally I would go with a higher end internal or a HOB. I have 2 AquaTech HOB and they are virtually noiseless unless your water level is too low.


----------

